# Retired Maine ****



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

An adult female silver tabby with white called Star is looking for a new home, Preferably as an only cat, in the UK.

If anyone knows anyone that wants a retired maine **** please go to www.braekitzcats.co.uk and contact the breeder.


----------

